

Former Amazon Exec on iPad: "Amazon doubling down, can't afford to lose" - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/01/5_reasons_the_ipad_is_not_a_kindle_killer.html

======
gr366
I'm sure Amazon will be more than happy to sell its e-books for viewing on
"Kindle for iPad" (provided Apple doesn't try to shut their app down as
"duplicate functionality"). If we consider the Kindle hardware device as a way
of priming the pump for digital book adoption, it seems to have worked.

It will be interesting to see what pricing looks like between iBooks and
Kindle books (I noticed a number of $14.99 options in the presentation when
most Kindle books are $9.99). Even though I'm a Mac/iTunes user, currently
Amazon gets the bulk of my digital music money, because they offer better
deals than Apple and have made the download to iTunes process pretty painless.
My guess is they'll find numerous ways to operate within the new ecosystem the
iPad creates.

------
thesethings
Aw. I can't believe he didn't explicitly mention the e-ink used by the Kindle.
It really, really makes a difference. There are a million annoying, awkward
things about the Kindle. But they're all worth it just due to how dang
readable it is. I can use an LCD all day long (and do). But for reading
documents/books of some length, linearly, for long periods of time, e-ink is
really nice.

(I'm sure i'll eventually have an iPad, or something like it, i just don't
compare it to a Kindle.)

~~~
patio11
Chiming in to agree. I forget I'm not reading paper. Literally. I physically
flip the machine all the time to get to the next page. 50 books in 3 months
and I've never once gotten eyestrain.

I'm generally not a hardware fanboy, but the Kindle is to me as guns are to
the NRA: if you want to separate me from it you had better be prepared to pry
it from my cold, dead hands.

~~~
thesethings
That's so cool to hear. I haven't even had mine that long, and I'm already an
admirer. Sound like I'll dig it even more as time passes.

(Note to those on the fence. I'll give you some background info about myself:
I'm NOT a big book reader. Pre-Kindle, less than 5 a year. NOT a big gadget
person. Software and virtual servers w/too many providers? Yes. But gadgets no
(i hate "stuff." Have no printer, a bad, simple cell phone, no dvr, cable
box...). I just really like studying and reading, and the Kindle helps a lot
with that. I'm not saying, "get a Kindle!!" I'm just saying if you're trying
to map your needs + interests to people who have one, those are some things
about me...)

~~~
Blasa
I'm pretty much the same hate stuff kinda mindset. So I'm curious did you get
the DX or the original. DX seems more useful for pdfs/studying but less
pocketable.

~~~
thesethings
I got the regular size Kindle 2.0. It does suck for unmodified PDF's, but i
have yet to try: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1089068>

That said, I "bought in" intellectually accepting that I shouldn't expect to
straight up enjoy all my PDF's on this thing. I decided e-readers would be
something that would be worth it (for me) to take a hit with the early adopter
tax.

------
10ren
The Kindle has 3G (current iPad doesn't, but apparently a version with it will
be announced in 30 days).

Kindle 3G is free.

Kindle has 1 week battery life (iPad has 10 hours) - but probably doesn't
matter, because people are used to recharging daily.

Kindle has an e-ink display.

Kindle weighs 290 grams (iPad 680 grams).

Kindle costs $260 (iPad costs $499).

The iPad, unlike the Kindle (or the iPod), is a general-purpose machine. It's
packed full of ideas and features - instead of uses. Yet it's aimed at the
mainstream (who value uses), instead of us techies (who value ideas and
features).

I can't see it going anywhere, unless someone finds a specific compelling use
for it. I think it's more of a stepping stone to something else, perhaps to
discover specific uses, or for Apple to get familiar with the new tech (and to
stake a claim in the marketplace). .

~~~
mrtron
Kinde 3G isn't free. It is priced into the distribution costs of the media.

iPad allows unrestrained surfing - which is why it requires a monthly plan.

------
glomek
This really is an amazing opportunity for Amazon.

If they were to drop DRM and allow third party applications on the Kindle,
they could blow Apple out of the water.

~~~
Lazlo_Nibble
I doubt it -- the display prevents the platform from accommodating any kind of
meaningful application ecosystem. An "open" Kindle would basically be a Palm
III with a chiclet keyboard and a bigger/clearer screen. I would have wet my
pants for that ten years ago, but who on earth would want one today?

(You wouldn't even get API access to the network connection; Whispernet is
only financially viable because the apps on the shipping devices are incapable
of consuming any meaningful amount of bandwidth.)

------
snowbird122
For me the kindle is not so much about the hardware. It is more about the
ability to buy most of the books I want for less that I would pay for the
paper version, get them within 60 seconds, pay less than the paper version,
and not have to stack and store them for the rest of my life. I don't really
care that much about the hardware. iPad, kindle, computer - they are all fine
for reading to me. The real breakthrough here is the electronic distribution.

------
JeffJenkins
The iPhone has a Kindle app. Several of my friends and coworkers have it and
read books on it. Given that all iPhone apps are supposed to work on the iPad,
I assume this one will.

Amazon almost certainly doesn't care about the hardware market as much as they
do about the market for media for e-readers. I'm sure they care about this,
but it's not that serious for them as a business.

~~~
natrius
The iPhone has a Kindle app _at the pleasure of Apple_.

~~~
Lazlo_Nibble
If Apple switches its pleasure to displeasure and blocks the Kindle app
because they don't like the competition, I'll be right there with you at the
front of the crowd, carrying my torch and waving my pitchfork.

